# SA/Depression Skype Support Group



## Gotham Girl (Feb 25, 2016)

Is anyone interested in joining a Skype support group? We have a lot of people from Reddit there. If you wanna join, just add me on Skype and shoot me a message. My ID is ruhi.k18

Thanks!

P.S. Guys, when you add me, please mention that you're from SAS.

Edit: I'm not adding people anymore as there are over 40 members in the group now.

Edit Edit (Dec 2016): The group isn't active anymore guys. Things kinda fizzled out.


----------



## Dark Jewel (Jul 18, 2014)

Groups almost always become too cliquey,


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm too damn anxious for those stuff, but great idea to do this on skype .


----------



## Guinglain (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't have skype buy can you pm me your group's subreddit? 

Thanks!


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I agree with @Dark Jewel groups usually get very, very cliquish. Just out of curiosity are you video chatting through Skype or just chatting?


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I may join in.


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm interested. I'd like to join in.


----------



## Sire (Oct 18, 2015)

This could help me! I think I will give it a try


----------



## Explorer5 (May 25, 2016)

I'd be very interested in a Skype group. I'm very visual/intuitive, and so I find it really, really difficult to figure out who would be inspiring to me or "on my wavelength" just from reading text.


----------



## Indigo11 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hey guys, if you need to talk or anything, feel free to PM with anything you want .


----------



## BunnyK (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi! I sent a request to join. I want to meet some friends who know what it's like to have SA.


----------



## Serefina (Oct 6, 2015)

I would like to join this.


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

i will join


----------



## reliefseeker (Jul 21, 2010)

I wanted to join but it seems like the group no longer takes in members now.. :crying:


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@Gotham Girl ^^^can you open it up for a few more people? 

(not sure I'll join, but it looks like a few more people are interested.)


----------



## Vitalis (Nov 30, 2008)

It seems the Skype group was quite a success, so maybe it'd be interesting to create a second group for the remaining people in case this one it's still closed.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Vitalis said:


> It seems the Skype group was quite a success, so maybe it'd be interesting to create a second group for the remaining people in case this one it's still closed.


Good, you do that. I miss the times when there was a tinychat room and anyone would just join in with their webcams 

Btw, what does cliquish mean ? google translate didn't help


----------



## Dark Jewel (Jul 18, 2014)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Good, you do that. I miss the times when there was a tinychat room and anyone would just join in with their webcams
> 
> Btw, what does cliquish mean ? google translate didn't help


It means that certain people group up and only talk to each other while ignoring other people.


----------



## Kindest Demon (Jul 29, 2013)

This is a wonderful idea! I would love to participate, or at least five it a try. A few things though: 

1- Google hangouts allows up to 100 people as opposed to Skype with 25. 

2- has anyone tried rehuddle? It looks interesting but I must admit a complete ignorance on all that. It might be my advanced age, but I don't know what's out there. I kinda stalled with the whole texting fade ?


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Is the skype group still open for new members?


----------



## pinkmatter (Aug 8, 2016)

Guys:

I am extremely interested in organizing a secure TinyChat that is a safe space for everyone. Password protected. If you are interested, PLEASE PM me. If I see the interest is there, I will get this going.

I repeat. The focus will be on mic'ing, you do not have to video chat. It will be a safe-space for people like me who have extreme social anxiety. Literally, level extreme.

So please, PM me if interested. I will get it together ASAP.


----------



## Gotham Girl (Feb 25, 2016)

It is open now. Made a new one. You can join.


----------



## nicetyy (Aug 8, 2016)

Gotham Girl said:


> It is open now. Made a new one. You can join.


Is this for twenty something similar only? How often is it open


----------



## Ammarl1332 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hey I'd like to join. Please PM me the group ID


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Is it still open?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

